

Declassified NSA files show agency spied on Muhammad Ali and MLK - ghosh
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2013/sep/26/nsa-surveillance-anti-vietnam-muhammad-ali-mlk

======
fivethree
This isn't news. It's been known for decades the government spied on the Civil
Rights movement. Which is what makes the reaction to PRISM so laughable. The
only reason anyone cares is it has started to affect white people the same as
minorities.

~~~
Splendor
Because no white people were involved in the Civil Rights movement. \s

~~~
fivethree
Get back to me when Stop and Frisk like laws affect people in the suburbs.

